# IBEW made leather tool pouch



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/leather-pocket-pouches-tape-holders-wallets-belts-7165/


----------



## lj973gm (Aug 30, 2012)

That was quick. That is the link I was looking for. 

I guess I remember it differently. Going to try and contact for one made to my needs. 

Thank you


----------

